# Will Pulled Pork Keep in Freezer?



## centexcarnivore (Aug 10, 2008)

Guys, Did my first butt this weekend and wow I can't believe how much meat this produced. I am sure we'll not finish in time before it spoils in fridge. I may have to share with all the neighbors! But my question is can we freeze some safely? Thanks, B.

*I have a few pics for viewing pleasure. Thanks for the great suggestions on freezing leftovers! There are few to send to the freezer. It was a wonderful success and really reminded me of growing up in Iowa where we did whole hog smoking! Yummy. Thanks, B.*


----------



## low&slow (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep, it'll freeze nicely. Vac pac it or just put it in freezer zip lock baggies and squeeze all the air out.


----------



## desertlites (Aug 10, 2008)

I love pulled pork-make it often-and freeze too-will keep 2 years if vac packed.


----------



## flash (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree too. We freeze smoked foods all the time. To rewarm, just throw the bag with pork in a pot of boiling water.


----------



## norrell6 (Aug 10, 2008)

Only try the boiling water trick if you vacuum seal. If you do not have a food saver, go get one right now. It will pay for itself in no time. Almost all smoked meat freezes well, but like anything else--- the better the tools, the better the outcome.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yup sure can, I did butts three weekends in a row fer a 200 person feed, froze the butts as they were finished (after pullin). Fer short term ya can put it in freezer bags, then thaw them out in the microwave an then inta either the oven on bout 225* till at least an internal temp a 140* or yall can put it inta a crock pot after thawin an warm it up that way. Ifin it is gettin to dry on ya, hopefully yall saved some a the juice from the butt an skimmed the fat off. This is great ta add extra moisture ta the pork, if ya don't have it, use apple juice too. Just enough ta keep it moist. Good luck!


----------



## lawdog (Aug 10, 2008)

I have never had a problem boiling to reheat from frozen in a ziplock bag, I have a foodsaver but even frozen left overs don't last long around here


----------



## daboys (Aug 10, 2008)

I took some frozen butt out last week, put the bag in the water and the factory seal came undone. Went to take the bag out of the water and it all slid right out into the pot. All that nice juice, gone. Never had that happen before with the food saver bags.


----------



## jlhog (Aug 10, 2008)

We do omletts in a ziplock with no problems. Mix your eggs and anything else u want in the bag, zip it closed, and drop in a pot of boiling water. So I assume u could drop a bag of frozen bag of pulled pork in boiling water. Just make sure the whole bag is in the water and NOT hanging out of the pot!!!


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 10, 2008)

I use vac seal bags also and never had a problem....IMHO..I actualy think is better then first pulled...only my 0.02


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 10, 2008)

Desertlites...has that been tested? I can't think of a soul that would have pp in the freezer that long to be sure...lol! :)


----------



## centexcarnivore (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help and freezer tips!


----------



## erain (Aug 12, 2008)

i agree with all those on the vac packing. however your question will it keep in the freezer-well not in mine i froze some and it was gone in less than 3 weeks. mebe if you can lock your freezer and give the key to someone who wont give it back to you... LOL good luck tryin to keep that stuff incarcerated in freezer. seems those PP sammies u just cant get enuff. hmmmmm maybe time to do another butt....


----------



## northwet smoker (Aug 13, 2008)

I've had good luck reheating frozen pulled pork out of the bag in a sauce pan over very low heat. Add some apple cider and bourbon and again, simmer over a very low heat. I think it tasted better after a few weeks in the freezer that it did initially. Like erain said, it doesn't last very long in the freezer around here either.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## oillogger (Aug 13, 2008)

You cannot just throw caution into the wind with something as important as pulled pork.  Follow the guys posting here for vacuum packing and ship the pulled pork packs in a box with dry ice to me.  As a trusting fellow BBQ'er I am willing to take the risk testing if you can freeze pulled pork for you at no charge.  Just consider it as a favor for a BBQ brethren in good standing.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes it freezes well but havent had the problem of long term storage its gone too soon....i like to get the air out of the bag (i add a little applejuice to the bag ) and then freeze have a little moisture when thawed.


----------

